# Invitations



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

So, Im still very undecided about my invitations this year, which is driving me crazy. So now Im thinking of making voodoo dolls. Has anyone done this before? If so, what did you do about the party information? And ideas????


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think I remember seeing someone on here that made voodoo doll invites last year and if Im not mistaken they put the invites on a piece of twine and made a noose on the other end to go around the neck of the doll. You could also just get long needles and attach the info card to the doll that way.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

I really like that idea. How would you go about making them?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This is a cute idea.. The information could be written on aged paper, rolled up into a scroll and then stuck to the doll with a pin. You could word it like a curse... You have been cursed to 2 years of bad luck unless you appear at 12345 scary place.. Etc..


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I found a website http://www.planetvoodoo.com/how_to_make_a_voodoo_doll.htm
It looks pretty easy but time consuming.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I made a voodoo doll very similar to the ones on the link you found. I wanted mine to be very primitive so it's not as fancy but it was pretty easy to do. Here is a picture of it with some of my witches bottles.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> I made a voodoo doll very similar to the ones on the link you found. I wanted mine to be very primitive so it's not as fancy but it was pretty easy to do. Here is a picture of it with some of my witches bottles.


*That is super cute!! I love it*


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I absolutely *LOVE* the idea of sticking the party info to the doll with a pin. However...then you have to worry about somebody getting stuck, etc. And we all know how weird people can be. You could also do the party info on a tag and tie it to the doll. I think your voodoo doll is just perfect, really like the primitive style.

I am stuck _stuck_ stuck on my invite this year, can't seem to come up with anything decent.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment on my doll and I also thought about the pin being an issue after I posted. Tying the info to the doll would probably be the easiest (and safest) route.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

pdcollins6092 said:


> I think I remember seeing someone on here that made voodoo doll invites last year and if Im not mistaken they put the invites on a piece of twine and made a noose on the other end to go around the neck of the doll. You could also just get long needles and attach the info card to the doll that way.


I remember those little voodoo dolls too, and I went through all 32 pages of the thread trying to find them, but I'm not sure where they went. Anyone know where those awesome voodoo doll invites from last year went?

I bumped the other thread up to the top to be browsed, but if it's not obvious here's the link - http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...-your-halloween-invitations-past-present.html

TOTALLY worth your time, there is sheer brilliance in that thread.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I too heard of the voodoo doll invite except I really do not remember where did I hear it from.... So really, I am no help to you. These are really neat ideas though!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> I made a voodoo doll very similar to the ones on the link you found. I wanted mine to be very primitive so it's not as fancy but it was pretty easy to do. Here is a picture of it with some of my witches bottles.


I like the green bottles.


----------

